# POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD



## Tailsy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just realised something today. It's a nice something. Probably a something I should care less about than my exams at the moment but god only knows I can care about anything more than my exams. I have

FANTASTIC LEGS.
(NICE LEGS
DAISY DUKES
MAKES A MAN GO... etc)

They're kind of short but they're pretty and shapely and nice. And a bit pale. 'A bit' meaning 'Sarah you can see every goddamn vein in there go into the sun you twat'.

So uh, I had a point. And my point is WHAT'S YOUR FAVOURITE THING ABOUT YOUR BODY?
And don't go 'O MY BOYFRIEND THINKS MY ASS IS FINE' unless YOU think your ass is fine, right. This is a BEING POSITIVE ABOUT YOURSELF thread okay.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 3, 2009)

WHO CARES IF I ONLY WEIGH 125 LBS. I AM 6'.


----------



## Minish (Jun 3, 2009)

I have an AWESOME figure. I may have annoying, thick hair. I may have too much body hair. But you know what? IT DOESN'T MATTER BECAUSE I AM THIN! :D

_And_ I have a really nice waist. And my legs look fat close up but they're actually quite nice. Teeheehee~ |D


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 3, 2009)

_My hair is Jesus's hair._

But seriously I lovvvve my hair.  And my eyes are nice, too.  :3  I don't think the rest of my body is particularly great, but I love it anyway.


----------



## J.T. (Jun 3, 2009)

i am going to sound really goddamn emo right now, but i don't like any part of my body.

i guess the fact that i'm thin? iunno.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 3, 2009)

i really don't have any idea i need to ask my girlfriend for information

i suppose i do have a nice slim figure though with my 175 lbs and 6'3.5" :P


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 3, 2009)

BEING POSITIVE ABOUT YOURSELF


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jun 3, 2009)

I have SMALL HANDS!  I love it!


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

I like mah spikeh fur. ^o.o^

*runs*


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a shapely penis. It's attractive to look at even if it does make buying jeans a chore.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 3, 2009)

i have tiny hands and i have near-perfect legs.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Errr
my eyes are okay looking I guess? And my hands are nice when I'm thinner. Long and kind of veiny.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 3, 2009)

I like most of my body~


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 3, 2009)

er.

i don't have any major physical deformities?

can't really think of anything nice. too fat, too short, too hairy in the wrong places, not hairy enough in the others, pig-like nose, crap hair-and-eye colour combination, unsightly arse, mediocre endowment...

and that MOTHERFUCKING WART ON MY RIGHT LEG

cromwell was full of shit, warts suck ass. ):


----------



## Zuu (Jun 3, 2009)

Um.

I would like my legs if it weren't for all the fucking hair. They're really slim girly legs but whatever I like them. I kinda like my eyes, too.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 3, 2009)

> Um.
> 
> I would like my legs if it weren't for all the fucking hair. They're really slim girly legs but whatever I like them. I kinda like my eyes, too.


goddamnit.

i have GERMAN legs.

wanna trade?


----------



## Zuu (Jun 3, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> goddamnit.
> 
> i have GERMAN legs.
> 
> wanna trade?


but but but I can wear skinny jeans ;_; i'm keeping them


----------



## Zeph (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not too sure. I would join the majority and say I'm thin and stuff, but I'm _too_ thin, at 7 stone (98 lbs) and 5'10". Although once somebody inadvertently said that I have "Nice, muscular legs", and some people have said that I look "Quite nice" without my glasses on (On the other hand, if somebody takes them off my face as some of my friends do occasionally do jokingly, I'm said to look like a startled rabbit...).


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 3, 2009)

Ermm, I like my eyes! They're all blue and shiny. :} Makes up for their nearsighted-ness.

I like my toe hair, too, for some reason. And my ears. They used to be huuuuuuuge, but I think I've grown into them rather nicely. :}


----------



## Cheetah (Jun 3, 2009)

My eyes. Or rather, the fact that my vision is like 20/15, despite the fact that my mom was wearing glasses at my age. Sometimes it's nice to take after Dad. :3

I've also got a slim figure. Just slim, no muscle tone. (Working to fix that, though. If only it was practical to go swimming every day~)

Oh, yes. And red hair. <3


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jun 3, 2009)

I like my palms because they're kind of sucker-shaped and I can make farty noises when I press them together or against flat surfaces. I don't know anyone else who can do this, and it's very fun to confuse new people with!

I also rather like my teeth. They're not perfect, but they're not all over the place either, and they're useful for, uh, chewing things.


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I'm not normally a positive guy, but..







I must say that question mark is rather dashing...


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 3, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> er.
> 
> i don't have any major physical deformities?
> 
> ...


it's not the size that matters! maybe your cock's small but perfectly formed or your foreskin might be particularly pleasing. You have to think of these things!


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 3, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> BEING POSITIVE ABOUT YOURSELF


i said i had a good figure are you not listening


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 3, 2009)

I quite like my scars and wonky arm. Not so much for the 'pleasing to look at' factor, but because they make me feel speshul.

I guess the dark-hair-green-eyes combination is pretty cool. And I have non-creepy feet~


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 3, 2009)

Dammit I need to think of something so everyone stops going on about my low self esteem all the time :(

Uh... I guess I think my glasses make me look less ugly. Though I may just think that because it's been YEARS since I've seen Non-Glasses-Wearing-Mike and I'm so used to wearing them. I guess most of me has nothing really _wrong_ with it, if that counts. Except my figure, but I'd have to exercise to make that better, so it's all good :)


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention the little blobby scar on my right wrist! It's such a silly little scar.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 3, 2009)

> it's not the size that matters! maybe your cock's small but perfectly formed or your foreskin might be particularly pleasing. You have to think of these things!


well uh.

it's a healthy shade of pink? as opposed to shrivelly and moley and stuff?

and i guess the fact that i still have my foreskin makes me kinda happy. it must be gross being circumsized. ):


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 3, 2009)

Let me think... I quite like my figure (My mother keeps on saying that she wants one like mine) and my height. But I dislike my lips because they are all red and feminine.


----------



## Pook (Jun 3, 2009)

I love my hair.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 3, 2009)

The myriad scars on my left leg and my eye/hair color combination.

The scars aren't so much pleasing to look at, but they do make for an interesting story.
As for my eyes and my hair, I love my hair because it's such an interesting shade of red that when it's dark it looks coppery brown but in bright light it's almost blood-red.
My eyes are a bit darker than most green eyes I've ever seen and have little rings of hazel-ish yellow around the pupil. It's quite interesting to look at even for me who's had them all my life.

So yeah.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 3, 2009)

I like my hair and eyes, I guess...I don't really like myself too much...


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 3, 2009)

I have boobies C:  I like them. yes.

Also. Uh.  My wrists are fun. they're all skinny and boney and fun to poke at. And I like my eyes. C: they're grey!

My mom says I have a nice figure, hm.  And I weigh about 90 pounds, and am about five-three.  Yay?


----------



## nastypass (Jun 3, 2009)

GW said:


> I love my hair.


for the record your avatar being martin van buren for a while has screwed up my mental image of you

he _did_ have cool hair, though


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 3, 2009)

oh god this is going to feel ever so slightly weird o.o

My fingers. They're all long, slightly bonish, but a little thick in the pads *somehow* from typing and playing the piano and guitar so damn much. 
I do like my hair. Long, and the exact shade of dark chocolate in some areas, pure streaks of black in there too. 

Oohoohooh, and these little spotteh scars on my wristbones. As far as scars go, they're a little cute c:


----------



## Elfin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a scar on my knee from my brother's failed attempt to teach me how to ride a bike. It's shaped exactly like New Jersey! Does that count?! :D  Hmm.. thinking positive..
I like my eyes. They're all green-brown and pretty~ ..Except I always have giant circles under my eyes, which pretty much kills the effect. And I'm reeally skinny. I personally don't see what's so great about it, but hey.
And my bangs! I don't like my hair that much, but I think the bangs look cool. Sort of long on the sides. My brother says it looks like I have antennas like a bug!
Aaand I hate everything else! :D


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't much like the look, but my entire body is positive to me, I guess, because I treat it horribly but it hasn't given up on me yet.

I also like the way my hands are so... whoa


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 3, 2009)

I really don't have any major body issues. I've always liked my eye color. It's a lovely blue, vivid but not dark. My mom called it "fjord blue". My skin color is pale but not white paper pale. My figure is nice too, sort of hourglassy. I like my hair as short as it is, though I wish I could get the ends to flip under instead of out. But it's nice because the wind doesn't mess it up. It looks good no matter what. The color isn't that good though. My hair has been fluctuating from blond to brunette since I was about ten and it seems to be going to a light brown.  I'm considering just dyeing it the color I want it.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 3, 2009)

i actually like most things about me. my figure is nice overall... i get the impression that it's getting a little worse, but i wouldn't mind exercising and eating healthier if it means not being so mixed up in the head all the time.

people here have complimented me. i apparently have a nice nose.

i don't mind my feet.

i don't mind my arms.

i don't mind my face.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 3, 2009)

Too much body hair but that's kinda cancelled out by my awesomely sexy eyes. Even iff said eyes barely work.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jun 3, 2009)

Uhh...
My eyes are blue.
Yay?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 3, 2009)

I guess I weigh the least here; I'm only 84 pounds :P 'Course, that might just be because of my age...

Oh and red hair. OH YES IRELAND~

The birthmark on my hip is kind of fun to look at. It's like South Carolina or West Virginia upside down.

And I have a mysterious bump on my left ear! How unique!

My arms aren't all thick and muscular like a gorilla's, which balances out my thinness. Except then I pick up a tennis racket and hit the ball waaaaaaay over that really tall fence on the outside of the court with my backhand stroke :3


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 3, 2009)

I am not overly dissatisfied with any part of my body, but I particularly like a) my hands (people keep telling me I should play the piano) and b) my hair.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 3, 2009)

I luffs my long straight hair. It's really shiney and healthy and goes down to my hips. ^.^

Other than that I'm small, skinny, cute, and have yet the need to shave my legs. Being eleven rocks. XD


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 3, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> Other than that I'm small, skinny, cute, and have yet the need to shave my legs. Being eleven rocks. XD


I'm permanently hairy. Since like, ten o.o


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 3, 2009)

Positive? Body features? *Microsoft Word Paperclip* Did you mean "I'm positive I hate my body features"?

Er.. Well... I have nice hands I guess? Apparently those pianist hands. Other than that.. I kinda hate everything. :> Though I have a scar above left my eye and on my left cheek. I'm not sure what to think of them.. uh... kinda cool I guess?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm.
I like my eyes, because they change to match whatever i wear. They never go anywhere past this one yellowie color though, so whenever i wear brown they change gray. I like to watch them change color when i change clothes. My favorite is when they're green. ^_^ 

I like my hair, although i need a trim to get it back in shape. Split ends drive me nuts. This summer i'm going to let it grow out, i miss it being long, gonna let it go down to the middle of my back. It's brown and somewhere between streight and wavy, but it's been getting more of a curl to it lately. 

On the wrist of my left arm there's a scar that looks like a beetle, it's from where they put bars in my arm from when i broke it. The broken arm hurt, but now i can remember my right hand from my left, and i have a scar that looks like a beetle bug!! ^_^ I think it's cute.

I believe that that is all.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 4, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> Other than that I'm small, skinny, cute, *and have yet the need to shave my legs. Being eleven rocks. XD*


AAARGH I HATE YOU, YOU LUCKY KID! xDD


----------



## Flora (Jun 4, 2009)

I like my eyes, they're really blue. ^^;


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 4, 2009)

I really like my eyes. They're my favorite color. =3

I also like my hair, especially when I leave it down and I can feel the wind blow through it.


----------



## Keltena (Jun 4, 2009)

I like my hands. I have nice long fingers. And my hair is pretty cool, I think. n_n


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 4, 2009)

Big boobs and nice eyes? I donno... I kinda suck. =\


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 4, 2009)

My hair, I guess, but only when it's just been washed last night. Otherwise it clumps up and stuff, and gets dirty ridiculously fast. However, when it's clean I love the way it swooshes around :D
Oh, and my bangs. I usually sweep them to one side but if I let them down, people tell me I look like the Grudge.

I have some weird scars on my arms, too. I used to have one that looked like a stickman, but it faded away.


----------



## Nope (Jun 4, 2009)

I love my eyes :,D They're forest green on the edges and pretty orangey-red near the pupils :3.

Also, my hair~ It's virgin, you can say. I've never dyed it, used hairspray or anything, yet it's the most beautifullest thing on my body besides my eyes~ It's striped with golden, dark brown and brown and I love it so much :,3 I just love it. Also, some my friends are jealous of me because of it :P


----------



## see ya (Jun 4, 2009)

My hair color. It's a lovely reddish brown in the right light, though my hair itself is poofy and uncooperative (It eats hairspray. I swear to God it does). Also, my big brown doe eyes. 

I've also been told I have the most amazing complexion ever, and I believe it. I rarely get acne (the last anything I had on my face was over a year ago) and I actually look worse with makeup. My body also doesn't smell or get greasy hardly at all, allowing me to go for days without showering and no one noticing. I pay for this by having painfully dry skin, but eh.  

Also I'm kind of thankful that my body stores weight in a way that doesn't make me look as fat as I really am, making me look more super-curvy than lumpy. My butt is absolutely massive, but it's shapely, at least. 

People say I have a lovely smile, but I don't believe them. It's buck-toothed and creepy to me. I have an overbite, but I rather like it, as I would have major man-jaw without it. Other than that, my teeth are perfectly straight and just the right size, so I'm happy about that.  

Also, I have great boobs. :3


----------



## Mercy (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd have to say I like my eyes the most. :3 They change either super green, super brown looking, or just both. But they're like... brown in the middle with more green around the edges and then a small ring of like a yellow/red color mostly. It's awesome. :D  Almost everyone I know always comments on how pretty my eyes are.

My hair is pretty nice too. It used to be blonde-ish, but I dyed it a darker brown that looks kinda red in the sunlight. And I love the length of it, and of course, my sidebangs. <3 My hair is really thin though, but I like it that way. I think my hair suits me. :3

Ummm... I like my stature too. I'm kinda short, well, shorter than most of my friends and family, but it's pretty sweet. I'm tiny, so I can fit into small spaces. And I think my legs and arms are nice. Actually, I like most of my body, but there are a few things that aren't particularly great. xD


----------



## Claudster (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmmm. Well I like my long thin and bony fingers. 
Oh and my toes there like my fingers but stubby.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 5, 2009)

Bakun said:


> Also, my hair~ It's virgin, you can say. I've never dyed it, used hairspray or anything


OMNOMNOMNOM HAIR VIRGINS :D

What kind of Irish person would dye their hair anyway, it's already so preeeeeeeeeeeety~


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 5, 2009)

shadow_lugia said:


> OMNOMNOMNOM HAIR VIRGINS :D
> 
> What kind of Irish person would dye their hair anyway, it's already so preeeeeeeeeeeety~


What if they're not ginger, though?


----------



## Flazeah (Jun 5, 2009)

Personally, I don't think I've ever actually met an Irish person with ginger hair. :O Which is probably strange. But all the people I've met with a lot of Irish blood seem to have mousy-coloured hair or that colour that I find hard to describe... sort of ranging from somewhere between ginger, mousy and brown, and a golden corn colour. One of these hair colours being like the female cyclists in D/P/Pt. You might call that ginger, but I don't quite call it ginger, ehe.

 Oh right, positive body features... um. Well, I like my eyes, and I guess my back's pretty nice. :3 And I also for some reason like my cheeks. The ones on my face, that is. Uhhuh, that'll probably do.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

This thread has gone to the birds girls...

My features = none, either to wide, to hairy, or to scarred in any place that could be considered...I has noice eyes though...:3


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 5, 2009)

My hair is actually even harder to describe. Most people who do so describe it as orange :3


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

lurlz I'd say (and I've never seen it) it would be bronzy or something like that...

But still, female thread overall...


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 5, 2009)

Scotland actually has the highest concentration of redheads in its population at 13%. I always imagine Irish people to have black hair!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, I'm actually American :B *shot*

I'm only half-Irish, actually. The other half is German.

Which means that on some days, my leg hair is transparent and my legs look virtually hairless, and you can only tell the hair is there because the sunlight glints off it and makes my legs look all sparkly :3

On other days, my leg hair is black and very noticeable.

And no, my hair isn't bronze at all. It's sort of like bronze, but more on the orange side. It's not really light-colored, and it isn't very dark and crimson-y either. Most people say I'm strawberry blonde, but my hair is a teeny bit paler than that.

Damn, I wish I could upload pictures of myself D:


----------



## Salazard (Jun 5, 2009)

My forearms look like I've been working out for months, which I haven't. Neither do I do any other sports. xD

That's about all I can think of. =P


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 5, 2009)

Kai said:


> Let me think... I quite like my figure (My mother keeps on saying that she wants one like mine) and my height. But I dislike my lips because they are all red and feminine.


Pic if anyone is interested:
http://pics.livejournal.com/kai_lucifer/pic/00020k5f


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 5, 2009)

Kai said:


> Pic if anyone is interested:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/kai_lucifer/pic/00020k5f


You know what else is nice? Your hair. I absolutely LOVE your hair~ <3


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 6, 2009)

^too much information


My eyes.
thats all I like.  I also have some nice arms,but my EYES


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 6, 2009)

L'il Dwagie said:


> You know what else is nice? Your hair. I absolutely LOVE your hair~ <3


hehe, thanks. X3


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 6, 2009)

> Oh, and my boobs are nice. They used to be too big, but now they're exactly the right size, and my nipples are soft and nice. <3


uh...

forgive my lack of knowledge of female anatomy, but...

boobs shrink over time? O_o

i mean, i always thought that they started expanding, and either reached a certain point and stayed that way or kept sagging until doomsday.


----------



## see ya (Jun 6, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> uh...
> 
> forgive my lack of knowledge of female anatomy, but...
> 
> ...


Maybe the rest of her grew into them? :v


----------



## octobr (Jun 6, 2009)

I imagine she grew into them.


edit: been ninja'd.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 6, 2009)

oic

proportions and stuffs.

okay i'll shut up now before i start sounding too much like a perv.

probably too late but oh well. :3


----------



## Minish (Jun 7, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> ^too much information


But people talking about how their penises are the right shape and colour is alright? o_0

And yeah, my boobs did not shrink, though that would be an interesting topic of conversation around the dinner table. :D


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 7, 2009)

Sometimes they shrink, though! My mother used to be, like, H, but then she had three babies and now she's DD. I know this because my mother is very loud and when her friends are in the kitchen talking about woman stuff I can hear them. So they do shrink sometimes!

Plus ... it's not really "tmi," either. That Pinestar thinks it is is a reflection of immaturity.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 7, 2009)

> Sometimes they shrink, though! My mother used to be, like, H, but then she had three babies and now she's DD. I know this because my mother is very loud and when her friends are in the kitchen talking about woman stuff I can hear them. So they do shrink sometimes!


i am so glad that our kitchen is far away from my room.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I have pretty good hair. Also I am thinnish, and I've been told I have nice... nostrils. But I like my nose, too.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 9, 2009)

^ You have _fantastic _hair :)

I also quite like my skin because it doesn't burn, tans a nice colour and I very rarely get spots or anything.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 9, 2009)

My skin is lovely because it doesn't burn. It doesn't tan EITHER, but at least I don't look like a lobster. :D ALSO almost no spots. ^5 Danni~

Boobs are lame. I wish mine would go away. But at guess at least they're not really tiny~


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 9, 2009)

you have no idea how attractive well-sized boobs are


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 9, 2009)

you have no idea how _annoying_ well sized boobs are. I am not a fan.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 9, 2009)

Sometimes I sort of wish I had bigger boobs than the average 12-year-old girl ):

I'M BRINGING DOWN THE THREAD SORRY.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 9, 2009)

At least you don't have future back problems heading your way :<


----------



## Kinova (Jun 9, 2009)

I have longish legs. Fairly chunky and I don't really like them for that, but loooong. Which is nice. I like being taller than my (female) friends. :3

And, uh... my hair? Cause I like how it looks right when I get up in the mornings, which is odd really. It's all squiggly and millions of little curls. Like spaghetti.


----------



## Amphacham (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know if it counts, but I give great hugs. I don't give a damn about my body, really XD


----------



## Dinru (Jun 15, 2009)

People said:
			
		

> Boobs and shrinking and stuff


Actually, they can shrink if you lose bodyfat, since a large portion of them is bodyfat.

I like my eyes. I don't know if I said that already. They is pretty :3


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I like that my eyes match my hair. When sunlight shiiiiines on my hair, it has this nice, ginger look and it's bright orange. A lot of people say that my hair is awesome, so yeah. I also like my eyebrows; they're thin and I can raise one of them to get this "O RLY?" expression.

I have this little mark between my nose and mouth, but a bit further out. It looks like one of those beauty marks people put on, but I get it for free~

I guess my butt's cool, too.


----------



## Vyraura (Jun 20, 2009)

uhm
I'm tall and thin
very thin, .5 BMI from 'anorexic'
and like, I have a nice butt
which took me a surprisingly long time to realize seeing as I don't have a magical 'ass mirror'.
also my hair is relatively nice and smooth, whether I straighten it or not.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 23, 2009)

Ugh. I don't even remember what i was going to say....oh yeah, I like my lower legs, and my shoulder scars. Um...not really anything else.

i was going to say ' why do guys like boobs , but girls don't' but then i realized ... Girls have back problems with big boobs, and i have no idea why i like them.

strange.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jun 23, 2009)

I have both of my arms intact. :D


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 24, 2009)

apparently i have a great smile i'm blaming my girlfriend for telling me this


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess I like how I look, my face and everything, but my hair is too blonde. I'd dye it black if my parents would let me.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

Oooooo! Oo! ....my shoes! I leik mai shoes! , but . I guess I also like my hands, only for their talent though, as soon as it's gone, so are they! Shoop da whoop, just kidding hands! *slap* ow...


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 24, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> Oooooo! Oo! ....my shoes! I leik mai shoes!


Shoes: The newest addition to human body features by means of convinience; now feet come born with a protective layer of leather!


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol *new human evolution* as Kai said, plus mothers can pick the color and style at birth!


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol *new human evolution* as Kai said, plus mothers can pick the color and style at birth! At age 7 children get their first style choice and are stuck with it till age 15 *muwhahaha* -evil laugh at all the girls who chose barbie styles- HUMILIATION! MUWH... Eh.  Okay, everyone i know says i hava pefecto nose, i dunno though.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Jun 25, 2009)

What I like the most about myself are my lips and my penis.

Let's hope they never cross eachother's path...


----------



## Dinru (Jun 28, 2009)

I got sunburn on my face, arms, chest, and back a few weeks ago. Downsides: The obvious. Upsides: My once-faded freckles are now almost totally visible 8) I love freckles. I think they suit me.


----------



## Keltena (Jun 29, 2009)

Freckles are amazing. I don't get why people are so often all "oh no, I have freckles D:"


----------



## Dinru (Jun 29, 2009)

Exactly~ :D Finally, someone who agrees with me. People always thought I was weird for wanting more visible ones. I'm pale as can be and my freckles used to be only one shade darker than my skin x.x but now my face is tanned and my freckles are tanneder~

Oh and more on the thread topic, I'd like the shape of my feet if they were less bony xD But from what I can see they're shaped rather nicely, they just need to be more filled out.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 29, 2009)

Freckles are adorable. :D I have some but only on my shoulders and nose because the rest of my skin just sort of ignores heat entirely. 

Feet! <3 I don't get what's so gross about feet feet are great. Mine are alright.


----------



## Alexi (Jun 29, 2009)

My eyes are awesome. They're a perfect mix of my parents' eyes: hazel, exactly half-green and half-brown, though I'm told there are orange or red flecks in them, but I've never seen that. Also, they get *really* brown when I'm turned on. XD

I also have this awesome huge scar on my ribs. My cat scratched me when I picked him up once, and it scarred over very nicely. It's really fuckin huge. 

I also really like my back, I dunno why.

If I were honest, I'd totally fuck me.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 29, 2009)

^I've never actually seen my back x.x I try to look in a mirror and I just keep going in circles trying to see it xD


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 30, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Freckles are adorable. :D I have some but only on my shoulders and nose because the rest of my skin just sort of ignores heat entirely.
> 
> Feet! <3 I don't get what's so gross about feet feet are great. Mine are alright.


I have loads of freckles. I like those. I like my eyes when they don't turn away. People say they don't notice it (coughgfcough) but I never liked that.

Other than that they are blue mutant bastards apparently.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue eyes are nice! Especially with dark hair. :3


----------



## Minish (Jun 30, 2009)

My mum told me recently I have nice eyebrows. :D Even though they're quite heavy, she says they're nicely shaped, and my face is proportioned well.

Yay~ I think that's good~


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 30, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Blue eyes are nice! Especially with dark hair. :3


My hair is a kind of boring brown but yeah... My girlfriend says they are not purely blue, they are like blue but then also grey and green and a weird mix. I just think they're blue.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 30, 2009)

There is _no such thing_ as a boring shade of brown~ Brown always seemed like very rich when it comes to hair colors to me.


----------



## Diz (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a really thick blond-red color of hair. I also have a pretty fair complexion, so I get sun burnt really easy. Kinda like last week, band camp...So now I'm a great color of tan, and I have gotten quite a few freckles...

I also make jokes about how sexy my legs are... they are really hairy, and are kinda big, muscular and a bit of fat. My feet and hands are pretty big, and nicely sized. 

I really like my eyes, they are a really dark brown, which I've been told look pretty when I cry. (I forget why I was crying a year ago at school... Oh, yeah, stupid wrestling coach.) My lips are kinda big, but not too big, prefect for playing the trumpet.

Yay for feeling good!


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm.. I have big blue eyes, combined with dark brown hair and fair skin. I think that's a nice combination. (: I've also been told I have nice legs.

Yay for high self esteem threads~ :DD


----------



## xkze (Aug 2, 2009)

also I have glorious eyebrows


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I'm about 170 lbs. (that's because I have some decent muscle, at first glance it may not seem like much but when I flex you can really see them. On top of that, I'm 5' 11.5", almost to the 6 foot mark!). I'm also pretty thin, though I have the beginnings of a belly (no worry though, I get good exercise, and I should work it off soon). I guess I can owe my build to drumming, it's superb cardio and I get my muscle from playing bass drum in a drumline.

Oh yeah, and I also have awesome, dark brown headbanger hair \m/


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 3, 2009)

I never burn in the sun!  Also, my hair is copper colored when in the sun!  My eyes are a golden brown hue!


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 3, 2009)

My hair turns golden in the sun.. I think it's quite pretty. :3


----------



## Flora (Aug 3, 2009)

Never really thought about it before, but my hair's semi-multicolored, and it's kinda cool.  It's mainly light-brown, but it's got some random red strands here and there, and a blond streak underneath for no apparent reason. ^^


----------



## Dinru (Aug 7, 2009)

My hair gets kind of a red sheen to it in the sunlight which I love :>


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm pale as fuck but I've been sunburned only once(in the past few years), mildly, after being exposed to the sun all day.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 8, 2009)

I like my thighs =D
No, not my legs - my shins, in my opinion, are kind of weird. Other people seem to like my legs though. But I like my thighs <3

And my left arm. Yes, just my left. Because when my arms are wet, the water forms a smooth, shiny, perfect-looking surface on my left arm, but for some reason seems to separate, for lack of a better term, on my right arm. Like, you could see these little puddles and rivulets of water on my right arm when it's wet >.<

And sometimes I like my eyes~


----------



## Saith (Aug 9, 2009)

Huh, I just realised there's so few things...

Okay, um, I like how the veins on the back of my hands spell out my name (Aaron) if crossed over.

I like how all the hair on my arms goes in one direction, though that's probably the same for everyone.

I like... Uh... I like how my hair looks if I'm going out and have actually taken the tine to wash, condition, hair dry and brush it.

Annnnd... I think that's it... Ummmm... Oh, I like my ass, apparantly. I've never done any excercise to shape it, but it supposedly looks good in a pair of jeans.

Now that's definitely it. I think. Ooh! Long fingers!

Yeah now that's it.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 9, 2009)

Mainly my skin tone.  A dark brown but not so dark I look black.

Oh, and my eyes are a reeeeally dark brown and don't catch the light very easily so I look like a soulless man sometimes.

And I guess my nose too.  It's not particularly large.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 10, 2009)

My dyed hair looks so much better on me than my actually hair color. I'll probably just keep it like this for awhile. And my boobs are the perfect size for my body.


----------



## sagefo (Aug 10, 2009)

I like my hair and eyes. Thats about it.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 12, 2009)

I like My arms and legs 
They're muscley but not too much.

And people say i have a nice ass but all i can tell is that its tight (did i just say that?)

I almost forgot I like my face when a have five o' clok shadow


----------



## Mirry (Aug 14, 2009)

Not gonna lie, I think I have a pretty nice butt. Oh, and I like my eyes. :)


----------

